# Sweet Rosie....



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet Rosie lived with her elderly owner and a myriad of other animals. After her owner suffered her tenth stroke, seven-year-old Rosie was taken in by relatives who intended to give her a loving home. When they brought her to the vet, however, they found that Rosie’s medical needs had been neglected for quite some time. She had ear infections, worms, and, most devastating and expensive to treat, heartworm. Rosie’s new family realized that they were not in a financial position to give her the treatment she needed and deserved. Although Rosie had quickly become a much loved part of the family, they had no choice but to surrender her to Rescue so she would have a chance for a longer and healthier life.
Rosie was immediately admitted to one of the vet hospitals that YGRR works with. Her ears were scarred and had hematomas from years of untreated ear infections. She was given medication both to resolve her current infections and to make her more comfortable. She was treated for Lyme disease and spayed, as well. An x-ray showed that the heartworms were causing complications with both her heart and lungs. She was brought back to Riverview to recuperate and she was scheduled to begin her heartworm treatment.
At Riverview, the staff found Rosie to be as sweet as could be. Her manners, however, were somewhat lacking. Insecure, she jumped on everyone she met and needed some work on leash manners, as well. Our top priority, however, was getting her healthy, and this required months of restricted exercise to lessen the chance of a pulmonary embolism as the worms died off. 
Finally the day came when Rosie was declared healthy and ready to find the perfect home. A very caring couple was called to come meet Rosie, and they fell in love with this beautiful and charming girl! Now Rosie goes for three walks a day and loves to meet new friends, both two and four-legged. She greets her adopters with a “hug” and a wagging tail whenever they get home. She loves to go for car rides and to play with her tennis balls. Rosie makes her adopters laugh each day by dragging a pillow from the bed downstairs and laying on it! Rosie’s adopters say that she has made them so happy. In return, Rosie will live the rest of her life being loved and cared for as every should be!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY...so glad to hear that Rosie has made a full recovery, and that she has a wonderful new home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet beautiful Rosie, great to read such a happy ending for this girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

I am so very happy for Sweet Rosie! What a beauty!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So glad Rosie has a forever home. Just love her face!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a nice way to start the day. Thanks for posting about Rosie!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful story, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a happy ending for Rosie. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Reading this made me so happy. A big thank you to all involved.


----------

